# Gloaters



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't ya just have to laugh at them.

How can you go from "woe is me" to "being a c*nt" in the blink of an eye?

Oh, all the usual bullshit doesn't work on me. But please, fire away.

P.S. can one of the mods, preferably one with some balls ban me from this den of double racist standards.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

grow up


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, jamman for moderator.

It's my post, you're not allowed to disagree with me. lol.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Please refer to my previous post


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Your true colours are shining through!!

and to think, they all though I was the bad guy in our little debates :lol: :lol:

grow your own balls and delete your account, go on you know you want to. [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Why? Don't you think I read it and dismissed it when you bashed your knuckles on the keyboard and posted it the first time?

Surely the bunch of wankers you call "friends" on here will be along shortly to back up your empty post?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Here we go "buy one get one free" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like the hate mob are having a lovers tiff :lol: :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

:lol:


jamman said:


> Here we go "buy one get one free" :lol: :lol:


 :x


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Demessiah said:


> Looks like the hate mob are having a lovers tiff :lol: :lol:


Sometimes you just have to post the word "wanker" and one appears.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I think you are just mad.

You did your big emo drama speech about quitting the forum expecting everybody to beg you to stay but in reality nobody cared :lol: :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Demessiah said:


> I think you are just mad.
> 
> You did your big emo drama speech about quitting the forum expecting everybody to beg you to stay but in reality nobody cared :lol: :lol:


There's a rumour going around on the message system that you're one of the new owners of this site and this is how you're getting your kicks after Jae flogged you a turkey.

Don't know what the truth is in that, but fuck me, it's hard to ban you permanently, which we all thought was to throw the scent off. :lol:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Stink just chill man, you know you are my hero and if you want some help sorting out Jamwoman just give me the nod! [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

STTink said:


> P.S. can one of the mods, preferably one with some balls ban me from this den of double racist standards.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you're serious please pm me and I shall make your wish come true


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't need to pm you. Grow a pair.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Ps. None of this 7 days stuff like the owners. lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

What a prize prat

Having a tantrum hissy fit whatever you call it :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Bye


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

WTF just happened? There are a lot of good people here and I get the feeling that one f#cking moron has set the cat amongst the pigeons and caused problems between two decent blokes and achieved what he set out to achieve. :evil: For f#cksake if the mods can't ban him, can everyone just block the f#cker and take the oxygen away from him?


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

There we go again, Brian you cant blame me for everything bad that goes on in this world........ :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

can you guys back off and leave sTTink alone please as at times we all have problems or occasions that look out of the normal for them.............this is the case ok.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Well surely all he has to do is stop insulting all and sundry in the first place...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I wouldn't worry looks like he got his wish and was banned


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

WTF did he do?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> WTF did he do?


He was asking for it.


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Posting about leaving the forums for good....Only to be here - Fail.
Having an online tantrum - Fail.
Other members immature enough to constantly feed the troll - Community Fail.
Thread still open for view - Mod Fail.
Banning a member who asks for it - Mod WIN!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

kapows said:


> Posting about leaving the forums for good....Only to be here - Fail.
> Having an online tantrum - Fail.
> Other members immature enough to constantly feed the troll - Community Fail.
> Thread still open for view - Mod Fail.
> Banning a member who asks for it - Mod WIN!


Only problem with that is, we have all become frustrated and emotional at some point and said things we don't neccessarily mean, eh? If not, then wait a while and I am sure it will find you. :roll:


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

BrianR said:


> kapows said:
> 
> 
> > Posting about leaving the forums for good....Only to be here - Fail.
> ...


A little tact can be the saving grace in all situations :-*


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

A


> little tact can be the saving grace in all situations :-*


[/quote]

totally agree Kapow, but when confroned with a troll as STTink was and your bloods up, its easy to get embroiled - god knows with the same troll I could have quite willingly torn his spleen out. I'm just hoping some time can be taken and then there is a gesture of good will with everyone involved (excluding the troll) and good folk can get back to being good folk [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Does the site condone one rule for one ...... and one rule for another?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

kapows said:


> Does the site condone one rule for one ...... and one rule for another?


Obviously it doesn't - Sttink is no longer here


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

BrianR said:


> kapows said:
> 
> 
> > Does the site condone one rule for one ...... and one rule for another?
> ...


No but it shouldn't tolerate the low life tw*ts that have appeared over the last few months either!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

ohhhhhhhh come on now!!!...can someone give me a summary now (what happened in the original thread, why the anger etc)!!!...seen lots of angry members recently, and I don't know all the gossip!!!!....


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Been on holiday for two weeks and nothing has changed with this forum.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

OeTT said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > kapows said:
> ...


No-one said it should, in fact the opposite of that. He who shall remain nameless (purely because I dont want to advertise the troll) should have been oooked off long ago. For what its worth, I have a theory that he is now here in a different guise. He won't be able to hide for long though, because his nature is stronger than he is.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I try to keep quiet but Brian really gets my goat!

You bang on about how much you hate me and constantly remind everyone about how you are ignoring me, yet in every post I read of yours, I am your main point of discussion.

You are a sad little man, all these conspiracy theories about me......... Im here with some kind of secret evil plan. You are a waste of space and I guess you have nothing better to do than think about me all day long.

Your whole problem with me started when I dared say that immigrants had a right to work in the UK. Then you started to bash me and started some really hateful arguments about me being an immigrant and that I should go back to my hand car wash :roll:

The next min people on this forum found that some racist was using the same name as me in some racist hate forum and then people calling me the scum of the earth.

One minute Im being bashed for sticking up for immigrants and the next im being likened to the leader of the KKK, make up your freaking minds people, surely I cant be both of those things :roll: :roll:

Im not here to stir crap or attack anybody, I just speak what is on my mind and that sometimes gets on peoples nerves. I have no secret motive for being here and I actually like some of the people who I argue with most, but you Brian you are the exception!

You are a small minded, pathetic individual and need some serious help. Some of the things you said to me were not only nasty but were probably illegal. I said some nasty things to you too but only because race and immigration is a matter very close to my heart. Even though you said some unforgivable things I still felt bad that I decided to return fire by targeting the things about you that I thought would cause most hurt.

Ive tried twice to put it all behind us and offered for us to move on. I know it upset you as you said you lost sleep that night about both what was said to you and what you said to me. Race and immigration is always going to bring on some very heated debate and I tried hold out the hand of reconciliation but you pushed it away and ignored me and now stalk me down like I am the devil himself.......

You need to get a life mate.

As long as you keep bashing me I will keep fighting back! Im always willing to put it behind us so all you need to do is grow up. Until then you better not think im going to back down, the day someone like you beats me is the day I throw myself off a bridge.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> Im not here to stir crap or attack anybody, I just speak what is on my mind and that sometimes gets on peoples nerves.


I just need to check this one thing... You DO realise we can look at your post history, right??

I'm afraid I don't have a lot of time for people who spend their lives being rude to everyone around them, then saying crap like "I'm not being rude, I'm just speaking my mind", as though the two things are mutually exclusive. I bet you also have to justify peoples reaction to you by saying rubbish like "A lot of people don't like me because I'm too honest". One day you'll realise that's just shorthand for "I have no tact or empathy, so I wind people up without even realising".


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Demister; I thought I would tune in for a laugh at your latest rant. It isn't a suprise to me, that I mention the word troll and you turn up again. I wonder what got your goat about my last mail, was it that I am aware you are here in a different guise? The fact that 'you like plenty of your protagonists here', but don't like me, pleases me very very much. Partly because it means I did indeed get under your skin (otherwise why would you care?), but mainly because if you liked me I would be very worried about the kind of person am. I am not in the least concerned about your biggotted, small minded, abusive, arrogant, uninformed views on life, or your views in relation to me and who I am (unlike you I dont need to make excuses for myself and unlike you I have a broad netwrok of people who like and respect me). On the whole, outside of your abuse, I experience you as an incredible one dimensional bore; so I tell you what, why don't you just bore off mate and stop your girlish whinging [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] because it doesnt befit a man of your intelligence, wealth and standing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: cheery pip Demister xx


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Spandex said:


> then saying crap like "I'm not being rude, I'm just speaking my mind.


I didnt say I wasnt being rude. Better rude than fake group hug kissy kissy that goes on far too much on here. At least if I say something you know I mean it :evil:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

BrianR said:


> .....blah.....blah....blah.......


You better concentrate on what you are doing, I dont think McDonalds customers appreciate waiting for you to finish your internet crusade while they are paying you to flip their burgers....


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > then saying crap like "I'm not being rude, I'm just speaking my mind.
> ...


Ahhh... so you WERE being rude, and you know you're doing it? You can't have it both ways Demister. You can't be rude, then get all defensive when people accuse you of starting fights.

The only thing worse than a troll is a poor-quality troll with no conviction. Must try harder, Demister.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

You better concentrate on what you are doing, I dont think McDonalds customers appreciate waiting for you to finish your internet crusade while they are paying you to flip their burgers....[/quote]

Hey Demister, your insults and abuse are dipping in intensity and you are sounding more and more like a spoilt little boy who isn't getting his own way [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] poor Demister  :? 

Here is a free one for you, because genuinely I am beginning to feel a little sorry for you now (I promise that wasn't said in a patronising way either):

Look I am sure when all of the crap, abuse, anger, disrespect for others, and things I personally have experienced from you here are stripped away, you may well be a hard working, potentially self made , succesful, young man; who like everyone else just wants to fit in. But when somebody knows *everything*, and believes that their views are the* 'one truth'*, without the ability to step back, reflect and accept that they may just be *wrong*, then it is pointless embarking on a debate or conversation with them. It's not wrong to have a different view, but it is wrong to put that view abusively. When name calling is the result of someone challenging you, pointing out how they experience you negatively, then one may as well be back in the school yard (forget everyone else, go back and re-read our streams, you begin the name calling and abuse every time). If every time you feel challenged by the people here, you feel the need to wave your dick in the air, jangling your jewellery (as though that will win you the argument), then don't be suprised when others have bigger dicks, jewels and are more adept at waving them back at you. I am sure there are people here who like and dislike me. But *most, if not all* people here experience you in the same way Demister. Does that not tell you something, other than they are all wrong? Because even if they are all wrong, then something you are doing is driving their unanimous understanding of you, isn't it?

I get a sense that you want to make a fresh start of things and want to overcpme how people have 'incorrectly' experienced you so far. If that is the case then try demonstrating a level of humility and engage with people without the abuse - certainly it will take time, but what have you got to lose; doing what you are currently doing means everyone will dislike you for ever.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Banter is just that. A bit of a laugh. Most people can see me for what I am and that is a wind up merchant. Im sorry I just cant help it and I doubt I will ever change.

Only one time has the banter changed from me trying to have a laugh to trying to hurt someone and that was our argument about immigration that has now been deleted. I then logged in the next day to see that you felt upset about what was said. Even though we have very different views on that subject and im willing to debate it till the end of time. That conversaton got out of hand on both our parts. It went from debate to us just trying to hurt each other.

I tried apologise that day but 5 seconds after I posted my apology you had posted that you had me on ignore so you never saw it, then it all got deleted.

So I will say it again.

Im sure you are a decent guy brian, immigration and jobs just something that is very personal to me on many levels so I can get really into it. Its always a subject that causes heat from all parties. I too am sorry it degraded to what it became. So please take my apology as it is a genuine one. I said some bad things that day.

The rest of what I say on here is just banter and I will not apologise for that as its gives a bit of life to this sometimes dreary place. Some people chose to give it back, some throw me on ignore, thats all good but im not some kind of sinister being.

When sttink posted about me being that racist guy, that too got to me. As said before race etc is something I care a great deal about so to have people thinking that was me hurt. I dont care if people think im a winker or other things but that other demessiah was just scum.

edit *

oh and the whole 'im hard done by' act is just another wind up. I know im a twit sometimes and deserve all i get :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Well there is a turn up for the books, wasn't expecting that!  Life is too short for battling and I for one like living life to the full. I appreciate the apology and I too am sorry for the childish hurtful things said at that time. There, it's over for me and I wish you luck with the rest of your time here.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

wow what have I missed here


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Me finally managing to get an apology through to brian before he slaps me on ignore.

But a note to the rest of you haters, dont mistake this for me turning pussy, this was a one off because of special circumstances, the real Dem is here to stay :evil: :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Demessiah said:


> the real Dem is here to stay :evil: :lol:


I'm sure you will :wink:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

no more drama, no more popcorn time!!! ... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

zltm089 said:


> ohhhhhhhh come on now!!!...can someone give me a summary now (what happened in the original thread, why the anger etc)!!!...seen lots of angry members recently, and I don't know all the gossip!!!!....


a users was banned. but does he have a 2nd account :roll:


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

And in next weeks episode demessiah admits his affair with brainR


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

jossytt said:


> And in next weeks episode demessiah admits his affair with brainR


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry everybody... ive just spat coffee everywhere...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

jossytt said:


> And in next weeks episode demessiah admits his affair with brainR


I would think that gentleman is faaaar tooooo in love with himself to let anyone else come in the way. :roll: :lol:


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

BrianR said:


> kapows said:
> 
> 
> > Does the site condone one rule for one ...... and one rule for another?
> ...


Obviously.

So there should be no 'gesture of goodwill' as you say. Rules are rules. If anyone asks to be banned. End of. Find a new forum. Start over.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

kapows said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > kapows said:
> ...


Why should there be no gesture of goodwill? Is the forum above that, or is that simply how you are Kapow? I have been here about a year and things are rarely black and white. Like I said, wait a while and frustration atc will find you.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

jossytt said:


> And in next weeks episode demessiah admits his affair with brainR


Thanks Jossy - you are sooooo funny mate, you crack me up :lol:


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

BrianR said:


> jossytt said:
> 
> 
> > And in next weeks episode demessiah admits his affair with brainR
> ...


Sorry m8 couldn't resist I thought I saw a spark between u 2.....or was it a gunshot


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

jossytt said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > jossytt said:
> ...


Definately a spark mate :lol: My gloves are hung up, I am sick of battling in this place, I don't come here for that, I have enough excitement in my real life


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

> Why should there be no gesture of goodwill? Is the forum above that, or is that simply how you are Kapow? I have been here about a year and things are rarely black and white. Like I said, wait a while and frustration atc will find you.


A gesture of goodwill is changing the rules that's why. Why do you find it so difficult to grasp that? He got what he asked for.

You might have been here for a year, I've been on the internet for many more years. Ive been on plenty of forums. They're all the same mate. There is no difference. The dynamics are global. I do not become frustrated by trolls on the internet. Its rather silly and immature to let someone get to you like that.

However i understand sometimes frustrations can come by when changes are made to a forum or problems occur with someone higher up IE a mod. Also depends on how invested you are in the forum.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

kapows said:


> > > Why should there be no gesture of goodwill? Is the forum above that, or is that simply how you are Kapow? I have been here about a year and things are rarely black and white. Like I said, wait a while and frustration atc will find you.
> >
> >
> > A gesture of goodwill is changing the rules that's why. Why do you find it so difficult to grasp that? He got what he asked for.


Because there is nothing to grasp - I didn't ask for any rules to be changed and how is an act of goodwill changing the rules any way? I believe he asked for it out of frustration, no need for a fast resolution; it could have waited 24 hours.

To the most part I didn't agree with STTink or his way of doing things and I said as much in one or two posts - at times I wondered about his methods (and he upset some people here that I have the utmost respect for). In my opinon there was no need for the haste in closing his account - just my view.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Who says fail nowadays?
I thought it was only teenagers


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Who says fail nowadays?
> > I thought it was only teenagers


?? sorry kammy, I must have missed something :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

kapows said:


> A gesture of goodwill is changing the rules that's why. Why do you find it so difficult to grasp that? He got what he asked for.


The rules dictate what you can and can't do. It's also clearly stated that breaking the the rules _may_ result in a ban, but they don't go into any details on particular punishments for particular 'crimes' because there aren't any. This is why goodwill has nothing to do with changing the rules. The goodwill would be regarding the punishment, not whether or not someone had broken a rule.

STTink probably broke some rules with his personal attacks, but the ban came from him constantly demanding it and in the end, refusing to stop the attacks because he wanted to force the issue. Had he apologised or talked it through with admin/mods, maybe it wouldn't have resulted in a ban at all. I get the impression that he'd made up his mind and was determined to go out in flames, screaming "DAMN YOU DEMISTER!!!" as he went. Job done.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> I get the impression that he'd made up his mind and was determined to go out in flames, screaming "DAMN YOU DEMISTER!!!" as he went. Job done.


[/quote]

Ypou are very probably right - I guess now though we will never know


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

kapows said:


> Posting about leaving the forums for good....Only to be here - Fail.
> Having an online tantrum - Fail.
> Other members immature enough to constantly feed the troll - Community Fail.
> Thread still open for view - Mod Fail.
> Banning a member who asks for it - Mod WIN!


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I personally think Kapows is sttink.....

sttink said he would quit and didnt post but i saw him hanging about the forum for a fews day, then he stopped logging on just as kapows joined.

kapows spends most of his time in the flame room talking about sttink......

hmmm 8)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> kapows spends most of his time in the flame room talking about sttink


According to the forum stats, Kapows spends most of his time in 'off topic' and the vast majority of his posts have nothing to do with STTink.

Sherlock Holmes must be fearing for his job right now...


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

its sttink i tell ya [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

KammyTT said:


> kapows said:
> 
> 
> > Posting about leaving the forums for good....Only to be here - Fail.
> ...


ahhhhhhhhh I see


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > kapows spends most of his time in the flame room talking about sttink
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Demessiah said:


> I personally think Kapows is sttink.....
> 
> sttink said he would quit and didnt post but i saw him hanging about the forum for a fews day, then he stopped logging on just as kapows joined.
> 
> ...


Or, he who smelt it dealt it - maybe 'you' are KAPOW and 'Sttink all wrapped up into one'?? Maybe you are now unable to contain yourself about that and that is why you mention it?? After all, what is the fun in doing it, if noone knows ?  We can all theorise ...


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Just so kapow (stink) knows ....

 I HAVE MY EYE ON YOU

It's only a matter of time until you make a mistake and I will have all the evidence I need to convict!


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks BrianR.

Our expression of opinions has now bought about the dregs of this forum (Not you B). Now i know why people are moaning in every other thread about the fact that it is not what it used to be.

Demessiah is clearly a short fugly boy with a small willy who has to over compensate with an aggressive ego he can only display over the interweb as he has no real social life. (Guess no one wants to be around him - I can see why.)

Other than that, thanks to the member who clearly debunked that false accusation about my posts all about Stinkers and to those who can deduce that I am not that fella, whoever he is.

My intentions were laid out in my new member post.
The wheels are in motion.

I will now retract from this thread and let you girls have your little natter 

PS -

I spend my time in off topic and flame room because those are the only sections i can offer anything.

Who say Fail? Only teenagers? .....Err...Don't even know what to say that to be honest other than how about coming out of your little bubble and maybe joining a few other forums?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gaarrrgh... Now I think Kapows is STTink...


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Something *smells* around here and it isnt my feet for once :lol:

Yeah right, you came here because you are looking for a headunit but stay to discuss forum politics :roll:

You forget, you were the first person to out troll the master and I will never forget your style 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kapows said:


> I will now retract from this thread and let you girls have your little natter


Thank god for that :roll:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Gaarrrgh... Now I think Kapows is STTink...


 :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

kapows said:


> Thanks BrianR.
> 
> Our expression of opinions has now bought about the dregs of this forum (Not you B). Now i know why people are moaning in every other thread about the fact that it is not what it used to be.
> 
> ...


I'm already a member of various other forums which rarely use the the term win/fail.

If you pop onto Facebook then you will see plenty of win/fail comments! Usually from teenagers


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> I'm already a member of various other forums which rarely use the the term win/fail.
> 
> If you pop onto Facebook then you will see plenty of win/fail comments! Usually from teenagers


So that's a win for Kammy and fail for numbnutz
(Jamman getting down with the kidz tweek me)


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: Innit


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)




----------

